
This Is What a Zero-Star Car Safety Rating Looks Like [In a 40mph Collision] - obi1kenobi
http://jalopnik.com/this-is-what-a-zero-star-safety-rating-looks-like-on-fo-1777974705
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
This is what happens when you don't have a NHTSA or equivalent.

